# My Instant Â£70 Casio G Collection!



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Just been browsing the Casio 'G' section on Ebay, and found a job lot of mostly Gs for sale for Â£70 or best offer - made an offer of Â£60.50 (& Â£10 P+P) and won it! That's a bit more on the credit card lol. I hope I got a good deal, the watches are used, a couple it sounds like need batteries, and a couple are missing strap pins or something:

Description from auction:

Quote:



> First of the bunch, Casio multiband 5 gw 810d, watch head is perfect, condition an easy 90%, there is a strap holder missing, as per pics, that aside in perfect order.
> 
> casio gw 300u, needs a good clean and a new strap, in perfect working order
> 
> ...


And a picture of the job lot:










What do you think? Have I a good deal or been ripped off? How easy is it to get batteries replaced, and will it affect the waterproofing? I'm quite pleased as there's a couple of Wave Ceptor/Tough Solar watches in there, I'm going to have a good nosey at the specs of the watches on Casio's website when I get back from work


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know much about the G-Shocks, but the working ones have to be worth what you paid. The broken ones that "need batteries" they will either work or not. Good luck. The watchie you went to with the Seamaster in the window should be able to sort the batteries out for you without ripping you off.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

I just did a battery change using a pictorial guide I found on the web and it really was simple.If you want the site name Pm me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you'll make your money back by selling a couple on the forum sammyboy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

After you've got 50 posts under your belt.


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheers Dave, I've got a link to a web guide too - not sure if it's the same one! Will check it out when I get home.

Also going to see where I can get the batteries from, I imagine I can from Ebay, but can I buy just the batteries from, say, a hardware or electrical store, and would it be much cheaper than just going to my local friendly jeweller and getting them to to them 'en masse'? I'm sure they'd give me a discount for a few watches!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> After you've got 50 posts under your belt.


oops...yeah sorry forgot about that


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh well, just another 13.... 12 now to go!









I might have a couple of sales soon anyway as need to sell a couple due to current financial situation, and the fact I really shouldn't have bought all those G's but was a great price I just couldn't pass up!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sammyboy said:


> Oh well, just another 13.... 12 now to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might have one of those g shocks off ya sam


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's definitely a good buy! I've just replaced the battery in my mate's G-shock - it's a piece of cake if you've got a small screwdriver! Just search google for the batteries, you'll get ten for less than a quid each!


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

@mrteatime - Email me if you're interested, I'll get the watches that need batteries or straps attending to sorted - I think my Email address is in my profile









Now, a few more pictures I think. These are all the seller's pictures:

The two G-2900s:










GW-300u, one of my favourites of this lot, just needs a good clean-up!










The Baby G (Can anyone tell me what the model no. is?), unknown stopwatch, GW-810d in background. When looking for info I found a site that stated that the DW-9000 was issued to French commandoes, though the pictures on his site looked a bit different:










This one I think is my favourite, just needs a strap pin - the GW-810D!










And a back view of it:










I might even pinch a pin out of one of the other Gs just so I can wear the 810 as soon as it arrives!


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got the G's now!







Just in the process of sorting them all out, replaced the battery in the 2900, the other one seems to have a fault where the display remains dim despite a replacement battery being fitted, seems to have a display fault but otherwise fully working. The 9000 G-Lide I thought might be dead after taking it apart and finding water damage probably caused by the waterproofing gasket not being put back properly by a previous owner, but after cleaning it up and putting a new battery in it's working fine!







Will post those pics in the next post, as I am limited in how many picture links I can put in one post. In the meantime, here's some pics of the two Atomic solars and the stopwatch:

My GW-810D (taken the bracelet off due to missing springbar and lower bracket):










Backs of the two atomic solars, as you can see I need the lower bracket/shoulder piece for the 810D, currently trying to track that down. If anyone knows where I can get one fairly cheaply along with a springbar, please let me know:










The GW-300U:










Even got that stopwatch working, though it needed a wire soldering back into place - got it working after fixing that... and put the battery in the right way!


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

And the other pictures - which also takes me to 50 posts and I can now hopefully post in the sales section!
















G-2900 (The one without the faded display)










And the G-lide, which I'm wearing at the moment - very pleased with this, though does it look too big on my fairly thin wrist?


----------

